# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ritet mortore

## Lioness

Kjo pjese eshte marre nga ritet mortore ne Laberi




> Vdekja, gra që ngrejnë kujë dhe çjerrin fytyrën
> 
> Ka qenë shumë interesante edhe tradita e vdekjeve, përsa i përket zonës së Labërisë të Vlorës. Mënyra e ritualeve dhe e përjetimit të një vdekje, varej nga mënyra se si kishte vdekur njeriu dhe nga mosha e tij. Në rast se i ndjeri ishte në moshë relativisht të re, atëherë kuja ishte më e madhe, ngashërimi më rrënqethës, kurse, kur ai që ndahej nga jeta ishte i moshuar, atëherë kuptohet që dhe vaji do të ishte i një shkalle më të ulët, pasi vdekja normalisht, në ato raste, pritet si proces i natyrshëm. 
> 
> Novruzi tregon për “Shekulli-Kontakt” se, “kur isha në Radhimë si mësues, ndodhi që një djalë i mrekullueshëm rreth të 30-ve të vdiste pasi e zuri korenti. Pashë që gratë e fshatit dolën në pjesën më të ngritur të fshatit dhe ulërinin me të madhe e çirrnin faqet. I pashë me sytë e mi, që fytyrat e tyre u mbushën me gjak...”. Pasi vdes personi, sigurisht që ndër të parat veprime që bëhen, pas kontrollit mjekësor, janë përgatitjet higjienike, rregullimi, larja, veshja, prerja e thonjve, parfumosja, etj. Një traditë tjetër e veçantë e vlonjatëve, është mënyra e përcjelljes së të vdekurit drejt banesës së fundit. Në Tragjas të Vlorës e kanë pasur si zakon, që arkivoli i të vdekurit, në çdo lagje që kalonte, mbahej nga banorët e lagjes përkatëse.


Ne krahasim, me poshte flitet per nje rit te rralle ne Mirdite.

*“Historia e një riti të rrallë mortor, në Malësi…”*

Mirditasit i kanë kushtuar vëmendje të veçantë, pos dasmave dhe ceremonive të gëzimit, edhe mortit, madje hera-herës duke i dhënë ngjyresa monumentale. Në studimin e tij “Vajet dhe Vajtimoret e Mirditës”, studiuesi i njohur vendas, Ndue Dedaj, i mëshon faktit të përmendur në hulumtimet e kahmoçme të studiuesve më të zëshëm të vendit dhe të huaj, se vajet e Mirditës janë aq karakteristike, sa janë përfshirë në një masë të madhe, në korpusin e Visareve të Kombit. “Mirditorja qan thekshëm, shënohet aty, që të ban me kujtue disi poetët e motshëm; elegjinat e Tribulit, e ma mirë të grekëve të vjetër”, me “të bërtitmen e saj mbi të dekunin me një za të thekshëm, që e ka prej natyre me i dhanë vajit të vet at’ poezi të dhimbshme”. Vajtimoret e Mirditës, kanë qenë përmendur, ashtu si dhe Burrat e Dheut. Ato kanë krijuar një opus të shkëlqyer të folkut elegjiak, që vijon dhe sot e asaj dite të mbijetojë në kohët moderne.

Studiuesi Dedaj, thotë se, nëse në mjaft vaje të zonave jugore, i vdekuri (burrë), zakonisht portretizohet si “trim”, në vajet e Mirditës, burri i këtyre anëve, përgjithësisht është “gjyqtar i venue”, çka do të thotë se “zanati” kryesor i malësorit të kësaj ane, nuk ka qenë pushka e trimnia (pa e zbehur këtë), por gjykimi i çështjeve, kuvendi, urtësia dhe mençuria. Trimëria mund t’i lypej njëherë malësorit, kurse mençuria (gjyqtaria) i duhej dita me ditë. Kjo përmasë, që e përcjell dukshëm kënga, duket se është e ndërlikuar me praninë e kanunit, pleqësisë, kuvendit, vetëqeverisjes.

----------


## Lioness

*Këto foto të rralla...*

Nikollë Gjinali, një i moshuar i nderuar 85-vjeçar, banues në Rrëshen, ka sjellë për “Shekullin” para disa kohësh, një foto të rrallë të një riti të rrallë vdekjesh. Ndërsa për “Kontakt” ka pranuar të zbërthehet më në imtësi, duke sjellë në kujtesë tërë detajet e atij momenti të jashtëzakonshëm para 62 viteve. Shkrepjet e aparatit nga ai, kur ishte student në Seminarin e Jezuitëve të Shkodrës, janë bërë në janar (kallnduer) të vitit 1944. Thuhet se një e tillë foto, është realizuar në një vdekje edhe në Orosh, po në Mirditë, në shtëpinë e përmendur të Gjomarkajve, rreth vitit 1946, ky duhet të ketë qenë dhe riti i fundit i një rituali mortor në këtë mënyrë. 

Fotoja sjell me imazhin e saj të veçantë, një nga ritet më të rralla në malësitë e Veriut. Nikolla është djali i të vrarit për gjakmarrje asokohe, një burrë në zë i krahinës, i paraqitur në celuloidin bardh e zi, si një shtatore ulur në një karrige të stilizuar. Seminaristi fotograf amator, vizitori-mik i “Foto “Marubit” para se të nisej për në vendlindje, kur i kanë lajmëruar vdekjen e të atit, nuk ka harruar të marrë me vete aparatin fotografik, i cili mbante 12 poza, kaq sa dhe ka realizuar para 62 viteve, në atë rit të rrallë. Janë foto që të sjellin në imazh “burrin e gjallë të vdekur”.

----------


## Lioness

*Po ç’ishte “burri i gjallë i vdekur”?*

Le të shohim këtë foto. Aty në karrige është vendosur “i dekuri N.N”, po si të ishte gjallë, kur ndante gjyqe e ligjëronte në kuvende. Është babai i Nikollit, nga Shëngjergji i Kaçinarit, nga ata “burra të dheut” që shënohen në katund a krahinë. Ai ishte shënuar për t’u vrarë si “burrë i squet” i shtëpisë së Gjinalajve, nga hasmi i vet dhe kjo ishte realizuar në një pusi “atë ditë të zezë kallndueri”...

Mirëpo burra të tillë krejt të veçantë, nderoheshin edhe për së vdekuri me një rit të rrallë. Studiuesi, Ndue Dedaj e ka përshkruar si një rit të jashtëzakonshëm, që shuhet si i tillë aty nga mesi i shekullit të kaluar. “Riti zbatohej rrallë, i vdekuri duket që është veshur mirë, si të jetë një dhëndër a të nisej dikund, për krushk dasme, me rrobën karakteristike krahinore. Armatosej si në të gjallë, me livore (revole) në brez, e pushkë të gjatë në krah, dhe ashtu i stolisur, vendosej në një karrige me krahë, e gdhendur me ornamente. Këmbë mbi këmbë, me kësulën e bardhe në njërin sy, mustakët e përdredhur, sytë çelë dhe cigaren në dorë e vesh, ai paraqitej krejt si i gjallë. “Fliste” me ata që kishin ardhur ta përcillnin për në varr, “u shtrinte” kutinë e duhanit.

Vajtimoret, si duket “të pakënaqura” nga qëndrimi ndenjur i tij, gjatë natës së rojes, aty pranë vatrës, i kërkonin përmes vargjeve poetike të tyre, që “t’i jepte paksa shtatit dhe të ngrihej në këmbë!”, pasi atë “e prisnin punët, gjyqet që do të ndante në katund e krahinë, ato punë, që ai i kishte lënë përgjysmë…”.

Pas një nate mes miqsh të zemrës, dashamirësh, shokësh, aty brenda, në mëngjes, burri i “gjallë” i vdekur, do të “dilte” në oborr po në karrigen e mbështetur pranë murit, i rrethuar nga kori i vajtimoreve. (Pikërisht këtë moment ka fokusuar Nikolla, asokohe, seminaristi 21-vjeçar). Ashtu i ngrirë, ai do të pozonte për të gjithë, derisa do të vinte çasti të ngjitej në vigj. Tashmë mund të thuhej se ai kishte “vdekur” me të vërtetë, pasi rrinte shtrirë si gjithë të vdekurit.

----------


## Lioness

*85-vjeçari: Ju rrëfej historinë dhe momentet e fotografimit*

_85-vjeçari, Nikollë Gjinali, edhe pse mbahet me vështirësi, rrëfen, si të ishte para 62 viteve, atë ditë kallndueri 1944, kur shkrepi aparatin për të fiksuar këtë rit të rrallë të vdekjes, pavarësisht se i takoi të ishte i ati, një baba i shkëlqyer, sipas tij, dhe një “gjyqtar e azgan i krahinës”, siç janë të shënuara vargjet e poezive të vajtimoreve të asaj kohe. Nikolla, bashkëstudent me Loro Boriçin, nxënës i Mjedës dhe i Fishtës, rrëfen në detaje ngjarjen dhe momentet e pozimit:_

*Zoti Gjinali, ju keni qenë student në Seminarin e Jezuitëve të Shkodrës?*

Po, thuajse isha në traditën e familjes, kur nga dera jonë kishim njerëz të përmendur në shërbesat kishtare, me emër në krahinë e më tej. 

*Kur e filluat shkollën?*

E fillova në vitin 1932, kur isha fare fëmijë.

*Gjatë këtyre viteve keni qenë në shtëpi, në Kaçinar?*

Jo, përgjatë tërë këtyre viteve nuk erdha në vendlindje; qe rregulli i tillë.

*E mbani mend babain?*

Natyrisht e mbaj mend, por për 12 vite nuk e pata parë, vetëm për së vdekuri.

*Kur vdiq babai?*

Aty nga janari i 1944-ës.

*Të lajmëruan?*

Po, djali i motrës së Gjon Marka Gjonit.

*Dhe u nisët menjëherë?*

Po, sapo e mora vesh. Madje kemi kaluar peripeci të tëra rrugës për në Vaun e Dejës, me një makinë, që në vend të naftës, digjte dru për të prodhuar energji shtytëse për makinën-taksi që kishim marrë me vete. Pastaj kaluam në besë, fshat më fshat të Malësisë së Shkodrës, të Lezhës dhe të Mirditës, derisa arrita tek shtëpia.

*Kishit marrë me vete dhe aparatin fotografik, të ra ndërmend?*

Po, e kisha marrë me vete, pasi shpeshherë veja tek “Foto Marubi”, isha si i shtëpisë atje, më pëlqente të merresha me pozime, ndaj gjithnjë aparatin e merrja me vete, edhe në këtë rast nuk e harrova.

*E dinit se do të fotografonit një rit të rrallë dhe të fundit në Shqipëri?*

Jo, këtë nuk mund ta them. Unë u nisa thjeshtë, meqë kisha 12 vite që nuk e kisha parë babain, të paktën ta fotografoja për së vdekuri.

*Si e mban mend “takimin” me babain, në atë janar 1944?*

Fillimisht qeshë shumë i tronditur. Ishte 22 a 23 kallnduer të vjetit 1944. Kisha mbërrit atje tek shtëpia, në mbramje vonë...

*Ku e kishin vënë babain e vdekur?*

Xhenazen, fillimisht e kishin vënë në dhomën e pritjes, brenda. Atje hyra duke qarë dhe u përshëndosha me babën. Qe një dritë e zbehtë pishash në atë odë, ku kishte plot gra vajtemore përreth, ulur në shkaminj. 

*Të shkoj mendja të bëje fotografi?*

Po! Sapo e pashë babën tem, nuk ishte vënë si të dekunit e zakonshëm në kësi rastesh, në ndonjë shtrojë a vig, por në karrige, me veshjen ma t’mirë të tij, armatos me pushkë e nagant, një kuti duhani, duhanin në vesh dhe dukej se po kuvendonte me njerëzinë aty. Vërtetë ishte baba em, por m’u duk diçka monumentale, ndaj mora menjëherë aparatin dhe e shkrepa disa herë.

*Po pastaj?*

E kaluam atë natë dhe po pritsha të agonte dita. Tuj le dielli u hangër buka e rojes, ma pas e qiten babën e dekun në oborr të shpisë. Afër tij i vunë petkat (rrobat) në dërrasë: fistan, brez, tallagan, qorapë, pushkë, rryp fisheksh e te kësula, fotografinë e tij. U banë gati teshat, para se të nisej i dekuni. Kam pa tuj qa s’pakut 1000 vetë, kur erdhën njerëzit që pak orë më parë u kishte da gjyqin, në kuvend, qanë aq fort, sa mue qe tu m’ra t’fiket. Qajshin fmi, të ri, burra e pleq! Qëndrova sa qëndrova, e ma pas nuk mujta ma, s’mbrami u largova për nga kopshtnajet e arat, por prap se prapë ajo pamje, trupi i babës mbi karrige m’tërhiqte fort për syrin e fotografit. Ktheva rishtas, vendosa të fotografoj, ishte një pamje që nuk përsëritej ma.

----------


## Lioness

*Ky ka qenë dhe momenti i shkrepjes së rrallë të aparatit?*

Po, ishte pamje e papërsëritshme, ndonëse nuk e dija se do të ishte shkrepja e fundit e një riti të tillë e të rrallë, që bëhej në malësitë tona.

*Por, pos të tjerash, keni fotografuar dhe vajtojcat përreth, si erdhi ai moment?*

Ishte diçka madhështore kur u ba popull i madh aty. Fillimisht babën po e qanin bijat e të afërmit. Ndërkaq filluen me ardh miqësija e largët. Jehonte shpati andej dhe këndej, prej brimës së burrave me xhurdi, e vajit të grave. Ishin tuj ardhë udhësh të ndryshme katundet që nga Simoni, Kushneni, Kashnjeti, Gazulli, Kalori, Munega, Ungrej etj. Kur vijshin në oborr, vajtojshin pak, e mandej burrat hyjshin në kullë ku pishin kafen e lejshin në vend të kiles së kafes, kush nji napolon, kush dy e njashtu... Granija pare nuk jepnin. Njashtu banë deri sa erdh koha me nisë të dekunin tek vorret. Ishte ba gati vorri... 

*Si e nisën babën ashtu, nga karrigia tek varrezat?*

Jo, qe e vështirë, por kishte specialistë të fshatit, që aty nga ora 11 e paraditës, e ulën prej karrike për ta lidh në vigj. 

Qanë pafund. Sa u ba gati vigu, baba em u nis prej të dashunës banesë ku kaloi tanë jetën, u da prej së vetësh, ju dha të mbramen lamtumirë djelmve, kushërinjve, u dha të mbramen lamtumirë gjasë së gjallë, arave e pyjeve, që kishte punue me aq cenë. U da prej sosh, për mos me i pa ma kurrë. Atë moment e kam fotografue nja dy herë.

*Ka një moment, kur duke shkuar tek varrezat njerëzit e mortit, e shikojnë dhe vendin e vrasjes?*

Po, në një shej vendit, në majë njaj mali, duket një panoramë fantastike; kodrina të bukura, Shkalla e Shtufit, Hurdha e Çelikut, ku u vra i mjeri. Gjithë sa qen, shikuen andej. Kaluem afër shpisë ku kishte le, e smbrami iu afruem kishës. 

*Po ritualin në kishë, mund ta përshkruani sa e mbani mend?*

I vdekuni u la në oborr të kishës nën roje të 50 vetëve, te tjerët hynë në meshë, famullitari mbajti fjalimin e përmortshëm, ku ceku sidomos kobin e zi të shqiptarit, vëllavrasjen. Ju banë solikimet, ndërsa kisha ushtoj prej gjamve të 500 a ma vetëve. Mandej trupi i të vramit u qit ndër vorre, ku për dy orë u qajt prej granisë e gjama e burrave. Mbas dy orësh ishte qitë narkë të vorrit, u salikue vorri; prindë, kushërinj e dashamirë, i dhanë të mbramen lamtumirë me një të puthun në ballë. Në kët çast, vajin smujt me e ndalë kush, deri dhe ata që nuk e deshën, qajtën. 

Iu vue çarçafi i dekës, u mbyll kapaku i arkës e u ndienë të mbrambet e rrahuna të çekiqit, e baba em i dekun u zhduk në vorr. U zhduk prej faqes së botës. Pushosh në paqë!...

*Dhe duke u kthyer në shtëpi, vijonte riti?*

Pasi u kthejshim në shtëpi, dhe faleshim me miqësinë e njerëzinë, qahej për të mbramen herë. Ky vajtim ishte vërtetë i pikllueshëm, rëndojshin fjalët e vajtimoreve se kur të vijmë këtu skena me të gjetun ma, ti që na pritshe me buzën në gaz, ske me na fol me gojtarinë e mësueme tanën.... Gjithë ditën vijonte vaji mbi teshat e dekunit. Më pas vazhdon riti i faljes së teshave të dekunit për fukaranë, që vinte me lypë. Natën e vorrit duhej me ba shumë lëmoshë, që shpirti i të dekunit të shpëtojë sa më parë prej purgatorit.

----------


## Lioness

Riti funeral në Rrethin e Tiranës, i përshkruar prej disa informatorëve në vitet 1970-'74, gjendet i dokumentuar në dorëshkrimet e shumta të Arkivit të Etnografisë në Institutin e Kulturës Popullore. Studiuesi Bledar Kondi, i atashuar pranë këtij Instituti, ka pranuar të na ndihmojë duke treguar diçka specifike më tepër, mbi traditat e trevës së Shqipërisë së Mesme dhe Tiranës në veçanti; 

*Shenjat e para-vdekjes:* Tiransit e vjetër besojnë se kur i sëmuri flet me vete, thuhet se po flet me të vdekurit, po e thërrasin të vdekurit. Po kështu edhe kur i ngul sytë në një pikë, ajo është shenjë e sigurtë e vdekjes. Të agonizuarve, hoxhallarët u këndonin kapituj nga Kur`ani dhe i shkruanin nuska. Personi që ishte duke ndëruar jetë linte "amanete" dhe "hallashtisje" (falje e çdo faji). Populli beson se në vdekje, shpirti ndahet nga trupi dhe prandaj për të vdekurin thuhet se "dha shpirt", "fali shpirt", "i doli shpirti", "e lëshoi shpirti". 

*Vdekja:* Dyert e dritaret mbahen mbyllur gjatë momentit të daljes së shpirtit. Si rregull, hoxha lante burrat, kurse baxhia lante gratë. Të vdekurin e vendosin me drejtim nga Kibla, d.m.th., në mes Jugut dhe Lindjes. Duart shtrihen përgjatë trupit. Banorët e fshatrave përdornin si aromatik për xhenazen, bahur (bar i bardhë) dhe trëndafila.

Gjatë natës i vdekuri "përgjohet" që të "mos e marrin shpirtrat e këqij". Si rregull, fytyra e të vdekurit mbulohej dhe nuk i ekspozohej gjindjes që vinte për "kryeshnosh". Gratë lidhin nga një shami të bardhë në grykë dhe një shami tjetër rreth kokës. Lidhja e njërës shami në grykë dhe e tjetrës kryq rreth kokës, është simbol zie.

Ditën, i vdekuri vendoset në dhomën e grave, ku qahet e vajtohet "me katrime" (me lot e me fjalë).* Dikur ka qenë zakon që të paguheshin edhe vajtojca. Për vdekjet e rënda ekziston shprehja "me e qa me llahinka", që do të thotë ta qash me llahinka, gra vllahe ortodokse, që paguheshin për të vajtuar në familjet qytetare myslimane.* Në Shqipërinë e Mesme besohej se trupi i të vdekurit nuk duhej prekur, ngaqë ndjente një dhimbje aq të madhe, saqë "i shkonte zëri në vesh të Allahut". Në rastet kur një person vdiste larg shtëpisë dhe trupi i tij nuk mund të gjendej ose të sillej, atëhere rrobat dhe armët e të vdekurit ekspozoheshin në shtëpinë e tij, dhe njerëzit mblidheshin dhe vajtonin rreth tyre.

***

Njerëzit varrosen sipas kohës kur vdesin dhe ardhjes së njerëzve. Sapo i vdekuri nxirrej nga shtëpia për t'u përcjellë në varrezë, të gjitha enët e mbushura të shtëpisë zbrazeshin. Babai i të vdekurit nuk lejohej që të vinte në varrezë. Gjatësia e varrit matej me bisk hardhije, i cili, pas varrimit këputej në dy pjesë dhe vendosej tek koka dhe komët e varrit. Pasi hoxha e thërret të vdekurin në emër të së ëmës, besohet se i vdekuri ngrihet mbi bërryla brenda në arkivol, dhe thotë: "Ah gjidi dynja! Paskam vdekur!". Dy hunj piketonin varrin e myslimanit tiranas, gjatë shekujve të kaluar. Shamia në qafën e njërit prej hunjve, simbolizonte kryet e të vdekurit. 

Deri në shek.XIX, datëlindja dhe datëvdekja shkruhej në gjuhën arabe dhe vetëm gjatë shek.XX, filloi që të përdorej mbishkrimi në shqip. *Deri në vitet 1960, varret e myslimanëve dhe të krishterëve qenë të ndara, por më pas dallimet u rrafshuan. Në varrezë shpërndahej "hallva e rahmetit" (simbol i ëmbëlsirës funerale) e pregatitur detyrimisht nga një vejushë, vetëm për moshën e mesme dhe të vjetër, por gjatë regjimit socialist, ajo u zëvendësua nga llokumja (simbol i ëmbëlsirës martesore dhe i ngjarjeve të gëzuara).*  _](Ne Laberi, te pakten ne Vlore, akoma vazhdojne me hallve ... shenimi im)_

Më parë, tek varrezat, për të vdekurit e pasur dhe të mesëm, thereshin kurbanë dhe mishin u ndanin të varfërve. Të vdekurin mund ta varrosin paradite, mbasdite ose në mbrëmje vonë. E lara e fytyrës dhe e duarve në varrezë, duhet të kryhet detyrimisht, për të mos sjellë mortin në shtëpi. Më pas do të shtrohej edhe sofra e vdekjes. Të linjtat që ruhen për ditën e vdekjes, quhen "plaçka e vdekës". Tre ditë pas vdekjes së personit, familjarët ia falnin rrobat e brendshme të të vdekurit njerëzve të varfër. *Megjithëse hoxhallarët e ndalonin veshjen e zezë tek femrat myslimane për periudhën e zisë, komuniteti tiranas nuk e ka miratuar asnjëherë thyerjen e zisë, pa kaluar "mot-motat e të vdekurit".*

*Dhampiri dhe Lugati i Selitës*

Konti Drakula, nga i cili ka lindur dhe legjenda e vampirit (duke e quajtur babain e tyre), del jashtë loje për tironsit... Koncepti i kësaj treve mbi vampirin dhe historinë e tij, është krejt ndryshe... Ashtu si të gjithë shqiptarët, edhe tiranasit besojnë se shpirti i një burri të keq rikthehet në trup dhe bëhet lugat. Pas vdekjes, lugati mund të kryejë marrëdhënie me gruan e tij të gjallë dhe prej këtej lind "dhampiri". 

Egziston një legjendë në periferitë e Tiranës: "...Një lugat me emër dhe që ka qenë i tmerrshëm, siç thonin në shekullin e kaluar (XIX) në Rrethin e Tiranës, ka qenë Lugati i Selitës. Familjarëve të cilëve u përkiste lugati, i këndonin dhe i shkruanin nuska tek hoxhallarët e tek shehelerët, i digjnin varrin me gëlqere etj. Dhampiri e njeh lugatin, si i biri të atin. Thuhet se dhampiri ka ushtruar profesionin e "nallbanit" (për të mbathur, siç besohet, ndofta edhe patkonjtë e djajve që endeshin poshtë e lart).

----------


## Lioness

_(Marre nga Shekulli)_

*Gjama... kur burrat e Malësisë vajtojnë me thonj, britma dhe gjak*

Forma më antike, më ekspresive dhe më spektakolare në të cilën plazmohet kriza e pikëllimit gjatë ritit mortor në malësitë veriore është gjama e burrave. *Etnologu Bledar Kondi, thotë se "të dhënat më të hershme mbi gjamën e burrave dëshmohen nga Herodoti, i cili flet për ekzistencën e vajtimeve kolektive të fiseve dardane.* 

Në mesjetë, Mikel Apostoli përshkruan një skenë mortore pranë Shkodrës, ku burrat dhe gratë, të cilët ai, në vitin 1437 i quan ende me emrin "taulantë", "vajtonin si kretasit", duke nënkuptuar me këtë modelet e lashta të vajtimit helen me britma dhe vetgjymtim". Marlin Barleti dokumenton i pari gjamën personale të Lek Dukagjinit për vdekjen e Skënderbeut, ndërsa Pjetër Budi jep një tablo dramatike të malësorëve katolikë që i nderonin të vdekurit e tyre me gjamë të përgjakshme edhe gjatë salikimit fetar në shtëpinë e Zotit. 

Gjatë shek. XIX dhe gjysmës së parë të shek. XX janë pikërisht klerikët katolikë italianë dhe shqiptarë të cilët ofrojnë dokumentacionin etnografik më të pasur mbi praktikimin e gjamës në Malësinë e Dukagjinit, Malësinë e Madhe, të cilat kulmojnë me kodifikimin e dokeve mortore dhe të usullit të gjamës në Kanunin e Maleve, nga Shtjefën Gjeçovi [1900-'07]. Ndërsa gjatë gjysmës së dytë të shek. XX gjama do të bëhej objekt i studimit etnografik, folklorik dhe etnomuzikologjik nga Rr. Zojzi, R. Sokoli, A. Ahmeti, A. Çeta, M. Tirta, A. Ahmedaja etj. duke nxjerrë më në në pah funksionin dhe rëndësinë e këtij vajtimi prototipal në traditën mortore shqiptare. 

*Përsa i përket regjistrimeve zanore të gjamës kolektive, ato janë shumë më të pakta, dhe ekzemplarët e regjistruar fillimisht nga O. Xhatufa në vitin 1972 në malësitë e Tropojës, Shkodrës, gjenden të depozituar vetëm në Arkivin Audiovizual të Institutit të Kulturës Popullore".*

----------


## Lioness

*Shtrirja gjeografike e të gjamuarit*

Gjama e burrave ka mbijetuar deri në dekadat e fundit në fshatrat katolike të Malësisë së Dukagjinit, Malësisë së Madhe, e pjesërisht të Pukës, Mirditës e Lezhës; por nuk ka munguar aspak në malësitë albanofone të Trieshit, Grudës, Plavës, Gucisë (Mali i Zi) dhe të Gjakovës (Kosovë). 

*Kurse komuniteti mysliman i malësive ka qenë shumë më i frenuar prej dogmës fetare për të praktikuar ritin e gjamës, prandaj burrat myslimanë privatisht bënin gjamë individuale të mbyllur në kullë, kurse publikisht thërrisnin burrat katolikë për t'u bërë gjamë në raste vdekjesh.* A. Ahmeti dhe P. Stojanoviq informojnë se gjamatarët profesionistë të malësive shqiptare shquheshin edhe kundrejt fqinjëve të tyre sllavë për ekzekutimet kolektive dhe individuale, prandaj dhe janë ftuar shpesh në ritet funerale malazeze dhe boshnjake për të thirrur gjamë fillimisht në serbisht dhe më pas në shqip. 

*Këto dy aspekte dëshmojnë në mënyrë kuptimplotë se gjama kolektive dhe individuale e ekzekutuar publikisht gjatë ritit funeral, e ka nxitur komunitetin malësor shqiptar që të mposhtë shokimin nga vdekja*, të fuqizojë kohezionin social, të ripërtërijë jetën normale të çorganizuar me ekuilibrat e saj të prishur, duke kapërcyer çdo dallim fetar dhe etnik.

*Kur malësorët bëjnë gjamë...*

Në malësi thuhet se burri "po ban gjamë, po gjimon, po thrret vaj, po ban brimë, po bërtet". Ekuivalenti i saj në latinisht duhet kërkuar tek termi gemitus (ose gemere) që mbart brenda vetes një sërë konotacionesh të tilla si: gjamë, rënkim, grahmë; ulurimë; zhurmë, zhaurimë; pikëllim, helm, brengë, trishtim. Në kontekstin leksikor të gjuhës shqipe, E. Çabej e identifikon fjalën "gjëmë" me kuptime të tilla si "fatkeqësi, mënxyrë"; "lajm i vdekjes, mandatë"; "bubullimë, gjëmim"; "vaj, vajtim". 

Kurse Von Thallocszy tregon se fjala "gjëmuem" përfshin me bamë gjamë, me bumbullimë; me ushtuem, kërsitun me gjamë; me u nëkuem prej dhimbet, dhimbesh, dobsije të madhe të trupit a prej nji pikëllimi të padurueshëm; me qamë, vajtuem të madhe'. Prej këtej mund të kuptohet dhe shpjegohet qartë se "të bësh gjamë" do të thotë të ushtosh, të buçasësh, të uturish, të shpërthesh, të vajtosh me të madhe prej pikëllimit të padurueshëm. 

Ndërsa në fjalorthin e parë etnomuzikologjik, Ramadan Sokoli do ta përkufizojë gjamën si "një farë vajtimi me britma që bajnë malcorët ndër morte tue çjerrë fytyrën e tue grushtue gjoksin me ritëm". *Pra "gjama" është një teknikë të brituri dhe gjestikuluari e cila e modelon kulturalisht vuajtjen natyrale të shprehur në kontekstin mortor.* Britmat e gjamatarëve shpalosen si reaksione të fuqishme të habisë "primitive", protestës së përjetshme, dhimbjes së dehistorifikuar dhe autofajësimit të ankthshëm të njeriut përballë vdekjes. 

Studiuesi i Institutit të Kulturës Popullore, Bledar Kondi, shpjegon për "Shekulli-Kontakt" se "...kodifikimi i britmave të shoqëruara me grushtime kraharori dhe gërvishtje fytyre (reale ose të simuluar) sipas një modeli të krijuar nga kultura dhe të ruajtur nga tradita, shërben për shfaqjen, kanalizimin dhe nënshtrimin e emocioneve të pakontrollueshme dhe agresive. Ato do të mbeten mishërim mitiko-ritual i një fenomeni ku rreptësia e ligjit të pavetëdijës qëndron në raport të kundërt me zhvillimin e vetëdijës".

----------


## Lioness

*Gjamat e qumështit dhe gjamat e gjakut...*

Komuniteti i malësive të veriut i nderon të vdekurit e tij me gjamë burrash dhe vaj grash. Në shumë fshatra të besimit katolik si në Dukagjin, Nikaj-Mërtur, Pult, Shalë, Shosh, Nën-Mavriq, etj. gjama kolektive kryhet sipas një protokolli ceremonial nën drejtimin e zëdhënësit të saj të paracaktuar duke filluar me rendin farefisnor, shoqëror, miqësor dhe krahinor. Gjamën e parë e bën vëllazëria, ajo është hallka e parë e zinxhirit procesual që shtrihet nga 8-10-12 gjamë për person, të kryera në vijim nga vëllazëritë e ndryshme, fiset e huaja apo bajraqet e largëta, por secilit prej tyre, pavarësisht numrit të madh të pjestarëve që mund të ketë, nuk i lejohet që të ekzekutojë dy herë për një të vdekur. 

*Numri i gjamave të ekzekutuara varion prej statusit të personit apo rrethanave tragjike të vdekjes, por nuk mund të jetë kurrë më pak se sa 2 gjama për çdo mashkull të vdekur. Ajo që duhet theksuar këtu është se gjama dhe vaji kryhen për vdekje natyrale, vrasje dhe vetvrasje. Përsa i përket vdekjes së grave, Kanuni sanksionon se 'burrnimi s'bërtasin më grue të dekun, por, po, i vëllai në motër, i biri në t'amët e kunati në kunatën'.* 

Sipas të dhënave arkivore të Institutit të Kulturës Popullore mësojmë se deri në shekullin XIX, në malësinë e Dukagjinit gjinia bënte gjamë për femrën para se të varrosej, por më mbrapa ky zakon u braktis, sepse 'nuk i mbet gja burrit'. Me gjithë ardhjen e regjimit socialist dhe krijimin e kushteve të reja socialo-kulturore nën diktatin ideollogjik, ky zakon do të ruhej deri vonë në Malësinë e Madhe por në një pamje më të moderuar: *'i biri për nënën dhe vëllai për motrën mund të vajtojë por jo të bëjë gjamë'* thotë F. Mehmeti. 

Etnologu Kondi, vazhdon të tregojë se "drama mortore do të finalizohet në varrezë me ekzekutimin e gjamës së gjakut (fisi i babait) dhe gjamës së qumështit (fisi i nënës). Gjama e qumështit mund të interpretohet si një mbijetojcë simbolike e qytetërimit matriarkal të shtypur e të transformuar përgjatë historisë shekullore prej rendit patriarkal: e jëma vajton të birin me britmë burrash. Ky aspekt simbolik del më qartësisht në pah kur shprehja e pikëllimit zhvendoset tek qeniet mitologjike të malësive gege, ku sipas rrëfimeve të moçme, vetë Orët e Malit janë dëgjuar nëpër shkëmbinj ndjellakeqë duke thirrur herë gjamë burrash e herë gjamë grash". 

Duhet pasur parasysh që normat për ekzekutimin e gjamëve kolektive janë të rrepta dhe të kodifikuara prej motmotit. Nga rrethi miqësor s'lejohet që të "thrrasë vaj" kushdo e sido, pasi janë caktuar që më parë ata që do bëjnë gjamë, e që kryesisht i përkasin një rangu të fisëm ose që e kanë patur më për zemër të ndjerin, megjithëse, 'edhe mos me e pasë mik të dekmin, gjaku të luen'  thotë Gjeçovi. Shoqëria shënon prijësin e gjamës që do të udhëheqë grupin në thirrje, i cili vihet në mes tij. Një formacion gjamatarësh përbëhet zakonisht nga 10-40 persona të renditur në 1-4 rreshta, në vijë të drejtë ose gjysëm rrethi, por në 'vdekje të përdjegme' formacioni bymehet deri në '80-120-160 vetë' madje në një numër të pacaktuar, duke u shndërruar kështu në një kor me përmasa gjigande që ekzekuton bashkarisht një "gjamë të dhimshme"

----------


## Lioness

*I vdekuri dhe nusja përcillen në perëndim të diellit*

Herë herë gratë vendosen në një vijë paralele mbas burrave duke ruajtur një distancë prej jo më shumë se sa dy tri hapash. Simbas dokes, gjamë thërrasin pleqtë, madje "pleq e ma pleq", por nuk mungojnë as të rinjtë të cilët renditen gjithmonë në rreshtat e mbrapëm për të mos rënë në sy. *'Ndryshe nga gratë të cilat vajtojnë përgjithësisht në moshë madhore, burrat mund ta fillojnë gjamimin që prej moshës 15-16 vjeç, dhe të vazhdojnë gjatë gjithë jetës derisa tu shteren fuqitë'.* 

Si tipar dallues për lidhjen me të vdekurin shërben forma e adresimit ndaj tij: thirrja verbale 'i mjeri un o vlla' i përket farefisit dhe bajrakut që ka lidhje me të nga vija e qumështit; 'i mjeri un o shoq' i takon komunitetit të një fshati për pjesëtarin e tij, kurse 'i mjeri un o mik, o kraj, o dashamir' etj. artikulohet nga fiset, shoqëria apo bajraqet e huaja ndaj një personi të largët. Kohështrirja e gjamëve varion nga 5, 10, 20 minuta e deri në 1 orë. 

Gjon Karma tregon se në malësitë e Shkodrës gjama thirret 'të paren herë në kufi të Bajrakut të deknit, të dyten herë të pamen shpín kû a i dekni, të tretën herë n'oborr të shpís e të katerten herë kúr i bijnë përsypri'. Deri në vitet 1960, varrimi në Malësinë e Dukagjinit është kryer natën dhe ky zakon është sanksionuar me ligj në Kanun: i vdekuri dhe nusja përcillen në perëndim të diellit.

*Fatkeqët çajnë trupin dhe spërkasin me gjak të vdekurin*

Në lidhje me llojet e gjamave, etnologu Bledar Kondi shprehet se: "një ndër skenat më dramatike dhe përfaqësuese të ekzekutimit të gjamës së burrave natën në varrezë nën dritën e pishtarëve, dokumentohet nga babai i etnografisë shqiptare Rrok Zojzi gjatë ekspeditave kërkimore në Malësinë e Dukagjinit [1950-60]. Gjamatarët e rreshtuar në vijë të drejtë largohen në një distancë të konsiderueshme nga i vdekuri (40-100 m), e cila i nevojitet atyre për realizimin e "koreografisë" rituale: rendjen me vrap drejt kufomës duke u ndalur në disa stacione. 

Nën drejtimin e prijësit, grupi kryen si një trup i vetëm një 'përkulje mbi gjuj me duar n'ij' nga e djathta në të majtë, e cila i përngjet një hobeje që do të vërvisë në lartësitë ekstreme britmën shpërthyese kolektive 30-40' me vokacionet 'au', 'eu', 'heu', 'ou', 'hou', dhe që do të lëshohet 'pak nga pak në një tonë ma të ulët tue zbritë gjithnji deri sa të shuhet'. Pasi tretet oshëtima e thirrjes nistore, të gjithë drejtojnë shtatin, dhe 'me fytyrë të ngërdheshun' kryejnë nën ritmin e sinkronizuar kolektiv harkimin e vrullshëm trupor djathtas-poshtë e majtas-lart për shpalosjen e fuqishme të thirrjes së radhës, kësaj here të veshur me tekst: 'i mjeri u per ty'. 

Në Kanunin e Lek Dukagjinit përcaktohet qartë: *"Më kanu asht me britë në të dekmin tri herësh, tuj i përsëritun fjalët 'mjeri unë' nandë herësh e tuj hudhë kambën kah i dekmi". Përgjithësisht, thirrjet dhe ofshamat e burrave kombinohen çdo herë me gjeste të reja, të cilat e rrisin sërish dramacitetin e ngjarjes nëpërmjet vetgjymtimit: 'grushtimit ritmik  mbi gjoksat e perleshun të zbluem', 'grisjes së lëkurës së tamthave' me 'thonj të premë . tue hjedhë gjak nga i vdekuni', dhe së fundmi përuljes më gjunjë para të vdekurit, duke përkëdhelur tokën që do të strehojë dhe konsumojë kufomën e tij.* Por gjama kanunore thirret në tri ose më shumë stacione varësisht prej distancës nga i vdekuri apo qëllimit ekspresiv".

----------


## Lioness

*Flokë që shkulen, grushta goditës dhe xhamadanë që shqyen*

Kondi ka botuar dhe një libër mbi gjamat, ku mes të tjerash flitet mbi gjamën kolektive dhe individuale. Ai thotë se "krahas gjamës kolektive, ekzekutohet edhe gjama individuale si një ligjërim i thirrur për shprehjen e pikëllimit, lavdërimit dhe përkujtimit të të vdekurve (kryesisht atyre të shquar). Për këngëtarin apo rapsodin që fillon me 'britë qyqe vetëm' në çastet më kulmore të ritit funeral, Kanuni i Maleve i ka përcaktuar prej kohërash ligjësitë e shprehjes estetike duke filluar që prej zërit të 'thkellët e të ambël e me të dridhun të përdhimbshëm', e deri tek hijeshia e gërrvishtjeve, solemniteti i përkuljes së thellë dhe i puthjes së mbrame mbi ballin e të vdekurit. 

Çdo tekst poetik i veçantë vikatet nga vajtorët/gjamatarët duke qëndruar në vend me dy duart në bel (kryqe), në brez ose të mbledhura grusht në gjoks, njërën këmbë të nxjerrë përpara, vështrimin e hedhur përdhe, pamjen të trishtuar, kurse rrahjet e gjoksit me grushta, gërvishtjet e fytyrës me thonj, shkuljet e flokëve, këputjet e zinxhirëve të jelekut a të xhamadanit, të shoqëruara nga rënkimet e stilizuara 'ej, ej', 'ëj, ëj!' 'eh, eh!', 'uh uh!' ose refreni 'medet medet!', kryhen në ecjen thuajse paralele të vajtorëve/gjamatarëve drejt të vdekurit për t'u përshëndetur me të simbas dokes, dhe duke qëndruar të përgjakur para turmës deri sa të kryhet varrimi. 

Për të vdekurin me të cilët nuk ka lidhje gjaku, gjamatari gjakoset pa u gërvishtur, vajton pa derdhur lotë, dhe përshëndetet duke i vendosur dorën e tij mbi gjoks [F. Mehmeti]. *Por në dekadat që pasuan mbarimin e luftës së dytë botërore, filluan të mos jenë më 'në modë' gjestet e vetgjymtimit (rrahje gjoksi, shkulje flokësh, gërvishtje fytyre) në malësitë e të dyja krahëve të kufirit verior, duke ia qethur në këtë mënyrë thirrjes së vajit një ndër komponentët më të spikatur dhe identifikues të saj si tërësi sinkretike* [M. Gojçaj]".

*Gjama e Gjakësit, kur vrasësi vajton viktimën*

Një ndër skenat më kulminante të ngarkuara me një tension të jashtëzakonshëm psikologjik dhe afektiv në të gjitha traditën mortore shqiptare i referohet përmbushjes së detyrimit ritual të vrasësit ndaj personit të vrarë prej tij. *Kanuni e detyron vrasësin që të kërkojë besën nga shtëpia e të vrarit vetëm për një ditë, për "me kja atë qi vrau". Pasi të ketë besën e të "vramit", vrasësi shkon në ceremoninë funerale të viktimës së tij "dhe vetë bën gjamë mbi të me pjesëtarët e tjerë".* Në rast se vrasësi do të refuzonte që të merrte pjesë në ceremoninë e viktimës së tij pasi është thirrur në mort nga i "zoti i punës" (i zoti i gjakut), kjo konsiderohej si "marre e madhe" me kanun, dhe komuniteti ndërmerrte masa të rrepta për ndëshkimin e tij. 

Prandaj, kjo gjamë meriton të veçohet si 'gjama e gjaksit'. Por në Malësinë e Dukagjinit nuk mungojnë rastet e metamorfozës së skajshme të gjendjes shpirtërore të komunitetit kur vrasësi likujdohet në të njëjtën ditë me viktimën e tij: "me marrjen e gjakut, i vdekuri harrohet', thotë Zojzi, dhe atëhere "morti kthehet në festë".

----------


## Lioness

Shenim: pasi lexova artikullin e sjelle ketu, atehere kuptova plotesisht shprehjen popullore qe thuhet shume here pa te keq: "Te befsha gjemen."  Ne veri s'mbaj mend ta perdornin, ndoshta ngaqe e njohin me afer "gjemen e vertete."  
Ne jug thuhet, halla ime ia keput ndonjehere ne hava "o koce, te befsha gjemen" lol, por gjithmone me te qeshur.  Kesaj rradhe (kur te vete) po e zura ta thoje me kete (se kam nente vjete pa e degjuar ne fakt) do t'i tregoj "tmerret" e gjemes, dhe po ia mbajti pastaj ta thote me, lol.

----------


## Gjallica

Lol Lioness te rente telebingo se po na bredh truri neper mendime me postet e ksaj teme :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe ne te veriut e perdorim, edhe pse ia dinim kuptimin. Kisha ca plaka une ne pallat qe kte "Te befsha gjamen" e kishin si shprehje para dhe pas buke. :ngerdheshje:  
Psh : Tu befte gjama shejtan/e sa i/e mire qe je, kur i beje ndonje te mire , dhe tu befte gjama femi i/e keq, kur ia sillje ne maj te hundes.lol

----------


## Lioness

> Lol Lioness te rente telebingo se po na bredh truri neper mendime me postet e ksaj teme


Ndonje date konkrete ke per telebingon lol, se me duhet shpejt, ashtu jane punet  :ngerdheshje: .




> Edhe ne te veriut e perdorim, edhe pse ia dinim kuptimin. Kisha ca plaka une ne pallat qe kte "Te befsha gjamen" e kishin si shprehje para dhe pas buke.


Ndoshta e perdorin, une s'mbaj mend ne B. Curri ta thoshin.  Gjyshja ime kishte ca xhevahire te tjera qe thoshte, lol, por kjo s'me kujtohet. 




> Psh : Tu befte gjama shejtan/e sa i/e mire qe je, kur i beje ndonje te mire , dhe tu befte gjama femi i/e keq, kur ia sillje ne maj te hundes.lol


lool, tek ne nga jugu thone psh: "Te hengert mortja se i/e mire je bere" 
Ama, kujdes po te thane "te shpelafte mortja" loool, aty e ke pisk punen  :perqeshje: .  S'ta kane per te mire, cfaredo te thone nga pas.

----------


## Gjallica

Mbyll syte edhe numri i pare qe do te te vij ne mendje ai eshte, po te doli me shifer te madhe pjestoje per 2 :ngerdheshje: 

Po ne B.Curri ti do kesh shkuar 1 here ne vit lol e ske si do i degjoje kto fjalet. :buzeqeshje: 
....Pastaj ato fjalet T'shperlafte mortja , ose T'bofsha gropen, T'hengshin qent e lagjes ....etj jan per mos me te marr msyshe. lol

----------


## gjirfabe

Gjergj Marku

Shuhet njeriu qe perjetesoi burrin e vdekur te gjalle.


MIRDITE - Eshte shuar ne moshen 92-vjecare personazhi i nje fotoje te rralle qe domosdo duhet te mbetet ne fototeken historike shqiptare. Nikolle Gjinali personazhi qe u be i njohur permes faqeve te gazetes Shekulli para 7 viteve dhe nje emisioni special tek A1-TV ka nderruar jete ne kete mes dimri ne shtepine e tij ne qytetin e Rreshenit duke u percjelle me nderime nga qytetaret e shumte por dhe studiues e njerez te letrave te kesaj krahine. Duke pasur nje histori fotoje te rralle ne biografine e tij padyshim mbetet protagonisti i nje soji te vecante qe historia e fototekes shqiptare duhet ta shenoje si te fundmin fokusues ne celuloid te nje prej riteve me te rralla te riteve mortore ne Mirdite dhe gjithe malesite shqiptare. 

Behet fjale per ceremoniale mortore qe u kushtoheshin njerezve te permendur nder katundet e malesise nga ata burra dheu qe kishin emer nam dhe ndikim te madh popullor si ne pune gjyqe e kuvende ndermjetesimi etj. 

Por Nikolle Gjinali mbetet emblematik per nga menyra sesi e ka sjelle ne celuloid pikerisht ritin mortor te burrit te gjalle te vdekur qe ishte bash ati i tij vdekur nga plumbi hasmenor ne kallndur te vitit 1944. Asokohe student i seminarit jezuit ne Shkoder nxenes i Ndre Mjedes dhe nje pasionant i fotografise nxitur nga vizitat e shpeshta ne studion Marubi e famshme ne Shkoder mundi qe te permbante emocionet kur e ka pare ne ate gjendje te vdekur babane e tij per te shkrepur plot 12 poza aq sa kishte aparati duke na dhene dhe deshmine e fundit te nje riti te tille te jashtezakonshem mortor ne malesite e Veriut te Shqiperise.


Me poshte po risjellim ne kujtese shkrimin e bere para disa viteve ne gazeten Shekulli kur Nikolle Gjinali ishte gjalle.

Mirditasit i kane kushtuar vemendje te vecante pos dasmave dhe ceremonive te gezimit edhe mortit madje hera-heres duke i dhene ngjyresa monumentale. Ne studimin e tij "Vajet dhe Vajtimoret e Mirdites" studiuesi i njohur vendas Ndue Dedaj i meshon faktit te permendur ne hulumtimet e kahmocme te studiuesve me te zeshem te vendit dhe te huaj se vajet e Mirdites jane aq karakteristike sa jane perfshire ne nje mase te madhe ne korpusin e Visareve te Kombit. Mirditorja qan thekshem shenohet aty qe te ban me kujtue disi poetet e motshem elegjinat e Tribulit e ma mire te grekeve te vjeter me te bertitmen e saj mbi te dekunin me nje za te thekshem qe e ka prej natyre me i dhane vajit te vet at poezi te dhimbshme. Vajtimoret e Mirdites kane qene permendur ashtu si dhe Burrat e Dheut. Ata kane krijuar nje opus te shkelqyer te folkut elegjiak qe vijon dhe sot e asaj dite te mbijetoje ne kohet moderne.

Studiuesi Dedaj thote se nese ne mjaft vaje te zonave jugore i vdekuri burre zakonisht portretizohet si trim ne vajet e Mirdites burri i ketyre aneve pergjithesisht eshte gjyqtar i venue cka do te thote se zanati kryesor i malesorit te kesaj ane nuk ka qene pushka e trimnia pa e zbehur kete por gjykimi i ceshtjeve kuvendi urtesia dhe mencuria. Trimeria mund ti lypej njehere malesorit kurse mencuria gjyqtaria i duhej dita me dite. Kjo permase qe e percjell dukshem kenga duket se eshte e nderlikuar me pranine e kanunit pleqesise kuvendit veteqeverisjes.Keto foto te rralla...

Nikolle Gjinali nje i moshuar i nderuar 85-vjecar banues ne Rreshen ka sjelle per Shekullin nje foto te rralle te nje riti te rralle vdekjesh duke pranuar te zberthehet me ne imtesi per te sjelle ne kujtese tere detajet e atij momenti te jashtezakonshem para 62 viteve. Shkrepjet e aparatit nga ai kur ishte student ne Seminarin e Jezuiteve te Shkodres jane bere ne janar kallnduer te vitit 1944. Thuhet se nje foto e tille eshte realizuar ne nje vdekje edhe ne Orosh po ne Mirdite ne shtepine e permendur te Gjomarkajve rreth vitit 1946 ky duhet te kete qene dhe riti i fundit i nje rituali mortor ne kete menyre.

Fotoja sjell me imazhin e saj te vecante nje nga ritet me te rralla ne malesite e Veriut. Nikolla eshte djali i te vrarit per gjakmarrje asokohe nje burre ne ze i krahines i paraqitur ne celuloidin bardh e zi si nje shtatore ulur ne nje karrige te stilizuar. Seminaristi fotograf amator vizitori-mik i Foto Marubit para se te nisej per ne vendlindje kur i kane lajmeruar vdekjen e te atit nuk ka harruar te marre me vete aparatin fotografik i cili mbante 12 poza kaq sa dhe ka realizuar para 62 viteve ne ate rit te rralle. Jane foto qe te sjellin ne imazh burrin e gjalle te vdekur.

Po ç'ishte burri i gjalle i vdekur.

Le te shohim kete foto. Aty ne karrige eshte vendosur i dekuri N.N po si te ishte gjalle kur ndante gjyqe e ligjeronte ne kuvende. Ishte babai i Nikollit nga Shengjergji i Kacinarit nga ata burra te dheut qe shenohen ne katund a krahine. Ai ishte shenuar per tu vrare si burre i squet i shtepise se Gjinalajve nga hasmi i vet dhe kjo ishte realizuar ne nje pusi ate dite te zeze kallndueri...

Mirepo burra te tille krejt te vecante nderoheshin edhe per se vdekuri me nje rit te rralle. Studiuesi Ndue Dedaj e ka pershkruar si nje rit te jashtezakonshem qe shuhet si i tille aty nga mesi i shekullit te kaluar. Riti zbatohej rralle i vdekuri duket qe eshte veshur mire si te jete nje dhender a te nisej dikund per krushk dasme me rroben karakteristike krahinore. Armatosej si ne te gjalle me livore revole ne brez e pushke te gjate ne krah dhe ashtu i stolisur vendosej ne nje karrige me krahe e gdhendur me ornamente. Kembe mbi kembe me kesulen e bardhe ne njerin sy mustaket e perdredhur syte cele dhe cigaren ne dore e vesh ai paraqitej krejt si i gjalle. Fliste me ata qe kishin ardhur ta percillnin per ne varr u shtrinte kutine e duhanit.

Vajtimoret si duket te pakenaqura nga qendrimi ndenjur i tij gjate nates se rojes aty prane vatres i kerkonin permes vargjeve poetike te tyre qe ti jepte paksa shtatit dhe te ngrihej ne kembe pasi ate e prisnin punet gjyqet qe do te ndante ne katund e krahine ato pune qe ai i kishte lene pergjysme....

Pas nje nate mes miqsh te zemres dashamiresh shokesh aty brenda ne mengjes burri i gjalle i vdekur do te dilte ne oborr po ne karrigen e mbeshtetur prane murit i rrethuar nga kori i vajtimoreve. Pikerisht kete moment ka fokusuar Nikolla asokohe seminaristi 21-vjecar. Ashtu i ngrire ai do te pozonte per te gjithe derisa do te vinte casti te ngjitej ne vigj. Tashme mund te thuhej se ai kishte vdekur me te vertete pasi rrinte shtrire si gjithe te vdekurit.


Rrefimi i Nikole Gjinalit per momentet e fotografimit.


Nikolla bashkestudent me Loro Boricin nxenes i Mjedes dhe i Fishtes rrefen ne detaje ngjarjen dhe momentet e pozimit Shkollen e fillova ne vitin 1932 kur isha fare femije dhe gjate 12 viteve nuk kisha qene ne shtepi sic ishte rregulli i kohes. Babai vdiq nga janari i 1944-s dhe me lajmeroi djali i motres se Gjon Marka Gjonit. U nisa sapo e mora vesh. Kemi kaluar peripeci te tera rruges per ne Vaun e Dejes me nje makine qe ne vend te naftes digjte dru per te prodhuar energji shtytese per makinen-taksi qe kishim marre me vete. Pastaj kaluam ne bese fshat me fshat te Malesise se Shkodres te Lezhes dhe te Mirdites derisa arrita tek shtepia. Aparatin e kisha marre me vete. Thjesht meqe kisha 12 vite qe nuk e kisha pare te pakten ta fotografoja per se vdekuri. Fillimisht qeshe shume i tronditur. 

Ishte 22 a 23 kallnduer te vjetit 1944. Kisha mberrit atje tek shtepia ne mbramje vone. Xhenazen fillimisht e kishin vene ne dhomen e pritjes brenda. Atje hyra duke qare dhe u pershendosha me baben. Qe nje drite e zbehte pishash ne ate ode ku kishte plot gra vajtemore perreth ulur ne shkaminj. Sapo e pashe baben tem nuk ishte vene si te dekunit e zakonshem ne kesi rastesh ne ndonje shtroje a vig por ne karrige me veshjen ma tmire te tij armatos me pushke e nagant nje kuti duhani duhanin ne vesh dhe dukej se po kuvendonte me njerezine aty. Vertet ishte baba em por mu duk dicka monumentale ndaj mora menjehere aparatin dhe e shkrepa disa here.

Intervisten e plote mund ta lexoni ne www.shekulli.com.al

85-vjecari Ju rrefej historine dhe momentet e fotografimit.

85-vjecari Nikolle Gjinali edhe pse mbahet me veshtiresi rrefen si te ishte para 62 viteve ate dite kallndueri 1944 kur shkrepi aparatin per te fiksuar kete rit te rralle te vdekjes pavaresisht se i takoi te ishte i ati nje baba i shkelqyer sipas tij dhe nje gjyqtar e azgan i krahines sic jane te shenuara vargjet e poezive te vajtimoreve te asaj kohe. Nikolla bashkestudent me Loro Boricin nxenes i Mjedes dhe i Fishtes rrefen ne detaje ngjarjen dhe momentet e pozimit
Zoti Gjinali ju keni qene student ne Seminarin e Jezuiteve te Shkodres
Po thuajse isha ne traditen e familjes kur nga dera jone kishim njerez te permendur ne sherbesat kishtare me emer ne krahine e me tej.

Kur e filluat shkollen

E fillova ne vitin 1932 kur isha fare femije.

Gjate ketyre viteve keni qene ne shtepi ne Kacinar?

Jo pergjate tere ketyre viteve nuk erdha ne vendlindje qe rregulli i tille.

E mbani mend babane

Natyrisht e mbaj mend por per 12 vite nuk e pata pare vetem per se vdekuri.

Kur vdiq babai?

Aty nga janari i 1944-s.

Te lajmeruan?

Po djali i motres se Gjon Marka Gjonit.

Dhe u niset menjehere?

Po, sapo e mora vesh. Madje kemi kaluar peripeci te tera rruges per ne Vaun e Dejes me nje makine qe ne vend te naftes digjte dru per te prodhuar energji shtytese per makinen-taksi qe kishim marre me vete. Pastaj kaluam ne bese fshat me fshat te Malesise se Shkodres te Lezhes dhe te Mirdites derisa arrita tek shtepia.

Kishit marre me vete dhe aparatin fotografik te ra ndermend?

Po e kisha marre me vete pasi shpeshhere shkoja tek Foto Marubi isha si i shtepise atje me pelqente te merresha me pozime ndaj gjithnje aparatin e merrja me vete edhe ne kete rast nuk e harrova.

E dinit se do te fotografonit nje rit te rralle dhe te fundit ne Shqiperi?

Jo. kete nuk mund ta them. Une u nisa thjesht meqe kisha 12 vite qe nuk e kisha pare babane te pakten ta fotografoja per se vdekuri.

Si e mban mend takimin me babane ne ate janar 1944?

Fillimisht qeshe shume i tronditur. Ishte 22 a 23 kallnduer te vjetit 1944. Kisha mberrit atje tek shtepia ne mbramje vone...

Ku e kishin vene babane e vdekur?

Xhenazen fillimisht e kishin vene ne dhomen e pritjes brenda. Atje hyra duke qare dhe u pershendosha me baben. Qe nje drite e zbehte pishash ne ate ode ku kishte plot gra vajtemore perreth ulur ne shkaminj.

Te shkoi mendja te beje fotografi?

Po. Sapo e pashe baben tem nuk ishte vene si te dekunit e zakonshem ne kesi rastesh ne ndonje shtroje a vig por ne karrige me veshjen ma tmire te tij armatos me pushke e nagant nje kuti duhani duhanin ne vesh dhe dukej se po kuvendonte me njerezine aty. Vertete ishte baba em por mu duk dicka monumentale ndaj mora menjehere aparatin dhe e shkrepa disa here.

Po pastaj?

E kaluam ate nate dhe po pritsha te agonte dita. Tuj le dielli u hanger buka e rojes e ma pas e qiten baben e dekun ne oborr te shpise. Afer tij i vune petkat rrobat ne derrase fistan brez tallagan qorape pushke rryp fisheksh e te kesula fotografine e tij. U bane gati teshat para se te nisej i dekuni. Kam pa tuj qa spakut 1000 vete kur erdhen njerezit qe pak ore me pare u kishte da gjyqin ne kuvend qane aq fort sa mue qe tu mra tfiket. Qajshin fmi te ri burra e pleq.
Qendrova sa qendrova e ma pas nuk mujta ma smbrami u largova per nga kopshtnajet e arat por prape se prape ajo pamje trupi i babes mbi karrige mterhiqte fort per syrin e fotografit. Ktheva rishtas vendosa te fotografoj ishte nje pamje qe nuk perseritej ma.

Ky ka qene dhe momenti i shkrepjes se rralle te aparatit?

Po ishte pamje e paperseritshme ndonese nuk e dija se do te ishte shkrepja e fundit e nje riti te tille e te rralle qe behej ne malesite tona.

Por pos te tjerash keni fotografuar dhe vajtojcat perreth si erdhi ai moment?

Ishte dicka madheshtore kur u ba popull i madh aty. Fillimisht baben po e qanin bijat e te afermit. Nderkaq filluen me ardh miqesija e larget. Jehonte shpati andej dhe kendej prej brimes se burrave me xhurdi e vajit te grave. Ishin tuj ardhe udhesh te ndryshme katundet qe nga Simoni Kushneni Kashnjeti Gazulli Kalori Munega Ungrej etj. 
Kur vijshin ne oborr vajtojshin pak e mandej burrat hyjshin ne kulle ku pishin kafen e lejshin ne vend te kiles se kafes kush nji napolon kush dy e njashtu... Granija pare nuk jepnin. Njashtu bane deri sa erdh koha me nise te dekunin tek vorret. Ishte ba gati vorri...

Si e nisen baben ashtu nga karrigia tek varrezat?

Jo qe e veshtire por kishte specialiste te fshatit qe aty nga ora 11 e paradites e ulen prej karrike per ta lidh ne vigj.

Qane pafund. Sa u ba gati vigu baba em u nis prej te dashunes banese ku kaloi tane jeten u da prej se vetesh ju dha te mbramen lamtumire djelmve kusherinjve u dha te mbramen lamtumire gjase se gjalle arave e pyjeve qe kishte punue me aq cene. U da prej sosh per mos me i pa ma kurre. Ate moment e kam fotografue nja dy here.

Ka nje moment kur duke shkuar tek varrezat njerezit e mortit e shikojne dhe vendin e vrasjes.

Po ne nje shej vendit ne maje njaj mali duket nje panorame fantastike kodrina te bukura Shkalla e Shtufit Hurdha e elikut ku u vra i mjeri. Gjithe sa qen shikuen andej. Kaluem afer shpise ku kishte le e smbrami iu afruem kishes.

Po ritualin ne kishe mund ta pershkruani sa e mbani mend?

    I vdekuni u la ne oborr te kishes nen roje te 50 veteve te tjeret hyne ne meshe famullitari mbajti fjalimin e permortshem ku ceku sidomos kobin e zi te shqiptarit vellavrasjen. Ju bane solikimet ndersa kisha ushtoj prej gjamve te 500 a ma veteve. Mandej trupi i te vramit u qit nder vorre ku per dy ore u qajt prej granise e gjama e burrave. 
    Mbas dy oresh ishte qite narke te vorrit u salikue vorri prinde kusherinj e dashamire i dhane te mbramen lamtumire me nje te puthun ne balle. Ne ket cast vajin smujt me e ndale kush deri dhe ata qe nuk e deshen qajten.
Iu vue carcafi i dekes u mbyll kapaku i arkes e u ndiene te mbrambet e rrahuna te cekiqit e baba em i dekun u zhduk ne vorr. U zhduk prej faqes se botes. Pushosh ne paqe...

Dhe duke u kthyer ne shtepi vijonte riti?

    Pasi u kthejshim ne shtepi dhe faleshim me miqesine e njerezine qahej per te mbramen here. Ky vajtim ishte vertete i pikllueshem rendojshin fjalet e vajtimoreve se kur te vijme ketu skena me te gjetun ma ti qe na pritshe me buzen ne gaz ske me na fol me gojtarine e mesueme tanen.... 
    Gjithe diten vijonte vaji mbi teshat e dekunit. Me pas vazhdon riti i faljes se teshave te dekunit per fukarane qe vinte me lype. Naten e vorrit duhej me ba shume lemoshe qe shpirti i te dekunit te shpetoje sa me pare prej purgatorit.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Në varrezë shpërndahej "hallva e rahmetit" (simbol i ëmbëlsirës funerale) e pregatitur detyrimisht nga një vejushë, vetëm për moshën e mesme dhe të vjetër, por gjatë regjimit socialist, ajo u zëvendësua nga llokumja (simbol i ëmbëlsirës martesore dhe i ngjarjeve të gëzuara).


*Nuk kam dëgjuar deri më tani që në funerale u jepka llokume, në Tiranë jo e jo, ta siguroj unë por s'ma merr mendja që në asnjë cep të Shqipërisë. Hallva gatuhet nga komshinjtë e kemi ne këndej dhe shpërndahet të gjithë pjesmarrësve në varrim.Tirana nuk ka zakon të nxjerrë raki siç e kanë nga jugu mos gaboj.*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Citoj;



> Tirana nuk ka zakon të nxjerrë raki siç e kanë nga jugu mos gaboj.


Gabohesh, ne Tirane nxjerrin raki, kjo qe ne kohen e babaqemos... :buzeqeshje: 
Por edhe une si ti nuk kam pare asnje here te nxirren llokume..., e une referohem vetem koheve te rregjimit komunist!

----------


## urtesia

> Citoj;
> 
> Gabohesh, ne Tirane nxjerrin raki, kjo qe ne kohen e babaqemos...
> Por edhe une si ti nuk kam pare asnje here te nxirren llokume..., e une referohem vetem koheve te rregjimit komunist!


Rakia shenje per mire se ardhje.

Ne rast fejese: kafja dhe llokumi shenje e pelqimit ( perhajr ).

Ne rast morte: Hallva e zeze per shpirt te te vdekurit pasi kthehen burrat nga varrimi shtrohet darka dhe ndahet hallva e gatitur nga komshinjte dhe farefisi me i gjere, embel nata e varrit dhe lutje te mira mbi shpirtin e te ndjerit ( embel-lehte nata e varrit) dhe kafja e zeze ( shenj qe kemi morte - kemi zi ) qe miku te shpreh fjalet per kryeshendosh.

Llokumet filluan te shperndahen ateher kur pas varrimit burrat nuk ktheheshin ne shtepine e te vdekurit per dreke ose darke dhe llokumet shperndahshin ne te dale nga varrezat duke u pershendetur me familjaret e te vdekurit.

----------


## Kejsi Al

Para disa muajsh isha diku per here te pare ne jeten teme ne nje mort.
Nje njeri i dashtun e i afert nderroi jete.,

llokume kam pa qe kane dhane n'diten e trete kur ka perfundu morti.   Kur kam pyet pse, me thane se ashte si shenje per te mira mbas asaj dite..

----------

